# Auflösung ändert sich kurz nach Windowsstart



## Rasenkantenstein (19. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich sitze gerade an dem Rechner meines Opas und wir haben hier folgendes Problem:

Wir starten Windows ordnungsgemäß. Es erscheint zunächst auch alles normal. Der Begrüßungsbildschirm, die ersten Autostart-Einträge - aber dann plötzlich ändert sich die Auflösung auf 640*480. Das geschieht bei jedem Systemstart; ich vermute daher, dass es mit irgendeinem Autostarteintrag zusammenhängt, aber ich konnte unter msconfig keine mir unerklärlichen Einträge finden.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei diesem Problem helfen?

Ich habe dazu als Anhang noch den Hijack Log eingefügt:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 14:29:17, on 19.04.2008
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5450.0004)
> ...



PS: Falls ihr über weitere Optimierungen stoßen würdet, könntet ihr das vielleicht auch anmerken?


Vielen, vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


RKS


----------

